# hoe je overkomt



## yael dans l'herbe

Hallo!

'Als je praat met andere mensen moet je altijd nadenken over hoe je overkomt.'

Kan u mij uitleggen wat betekent _overkomt_ hier?

'..vous ne savez jamais comment vous comporter?'

Bedankt wel.


----------



## Yfie

Hallo Yael,

Ik stel voor : "... comment vous allez être perçu"

De VDNF geeft: overkomen (figuurlijk gebruikt): begrepen worden, être compris, susciter une réaction positive (volgens mij alleen als er zou staan _goed_ overkomen want je kunt tenslotte ook _slecht_ overkomen!


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Ca va très bien avec la phrase. Merci Yfie.


----------



## Tazzler

La traduction anglaise serait “come across“ donc vous pourriez chercher des traductions de l’expression anglaise dans le forum français-anglais, pour vois d'autres options.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Hello Tazzler!

Je ne savais pas que 'come across' pouvait avoir le sens de _être vu/perçu._ J'aurais pensé à 
'be seen/considered/percieved'. Traduiriez vous également 'overkomen' dans ce contexte par ces verbes?

Je pensais aussi à l'expression _bien/mal tomber _pour traduire 'overkomen'.

'On ne sait jamais si l'on est bien tombé.'?


----------



## Tazzler

Oui.

Exemple: he comes across as stupid but is actually very smart.

Que penses-tu de "donner une impression" comme suit?

....vous devez être conscient de quelles impressions vous donnez/de l’impression que vous donnez/des impressions que vous donnez.

Tu, en tant que francophone maternel, peux l'améliorer.

Je traduirais la phrase en néerlandais par “when you talk with other people you must always consider how you come across."

J’espère que ça aide.


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

Merci, tazzler, pour la traduction anglaise.

Pour l'exemple en français je dirais:

_Vous devez autant que possible être conscient de l'impression que vous faites/donnez...

_


----------

